# Need For Speed



## KGaru21 (6. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte nur fragen, wann EA endlich mal wieder ein NFS rausbringt. Und ich wenn ich NFS sage, dann meine ich NFS!!!
Und zwar ein NFS in dem man tunen, fahren, modifizieren (aus meiner Sicht nicht das gleiche wie tunen  ) und einfach nur GEIL SEIN KANN! Ich denke so an die Zeiten von NFSU2 oder NFSMW.

Die neuen Spiele haben gar nichts mehr mit diesen zu tun und langsam kommt mir das Gefühl, dass EA nie wieder etwas ähnliches in die Gänge bringen wird .

Mit dem Thread wollte ich nur mal meine Meinung äußern, ev. liest es ja jemand...

Mfg KGaru21


----------



## belugma (6. März 2014)

In dem echten NfS gibt es eigentlich auch kein "tunen, etc." - erst später wurde es zum Teil der Serie.
Schau dir mal die alten Titel wie Hot Pursuit II oder NfS II an


----------



## snaapsnaap (6. März 2014)

Wohl erst mit NFS 7 (Underground) eingestiegen oder?

Die ganzen *6 *(mit Motor City eigentlich sogar 7) NFS Teile davor waren im Grunde wie jetzt nur rumfahren ohne Tuning, wieso ein echtes NFS immer Underground wäre erschließt sich mir einfach nicht.

Hab auch bis aufs aller erste und MC alle gezockt, besonders Teil 2-5 waren für damalige Verhältnisse mehr als genial, einfach fahren mit stimmiger Musik, ähnlich Hot Pursuit von 2010


----------



## Galford (6. März 2014)

Rückblickend hatte ich mir anno 2003 gewünscht, EA hätte den Titel "Need for Speed" bei Underground einfach weggelassen, und versucht zwei Rennspielserien zu etablieren: Need for Speed und Underground. Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass es Gründe gibt, warum man einen bestehenden Markennamen auch nutzt, aber EA hätte sich viel Ärger ersparen können, wäre man schon frühzeitig ein klare Linie gefahren. 

Aber andererseits ist EA auch dazu unfähig, siehe Medal of Honor und Battlefield, bzw. NFS und Burnout. Eine Marke geht dabei scheinbar immer kaputt. Medal of Honor liegt (wohl) auf Eis und Burnout sehen wir womöglich nie mehr. (Und wo zum Teufel ist "Road Rash"?)

Das mögen sich heute womöglich jüngere Spieler nicht mehr vorstellen können, aber schon 2003, als Underground angekündigt wurde, gab es viele Stimmen, die meinten, dass es von der Ausrichtung her kein NFS sei. Außerdem konnte man da auch noch nicht ahnen, dass auf Underground gleich Underground 2 folgen sollte. Mag auch sein, dass man sich damals als NFS Fan noch dachte, dass es nach Underground direkt zurück zu (sagen wir mal) Hot Pursuit ginge. Aber Underground war nun mal höchst erfolgreich, und das muss man zugeben, es war ja auch durchaus ein gutes Arcade-Rennspiel. Vielleicht hatte man auch dann noch Underground von Need for Speed abkoppeln können.

Natürlich muss man auch bedenken, dass die ganze Internetlandschaft 2003 noch recht anders war, als jetzt in 2014. Wer sich also auf Spurensuche begeben will, könnte evtl. feststellen, dass der Spruch "das Internet vergisst nichts" wohl nicht komplett uneingeschränkt gilt - oder es ist zumindest mit viel Sucharbeit verbunden.

Ich mochte beide Underground Spiele, auch ein Underground 3 würde ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit spielen, aber mir wäre es lieber, wenn EA endlich NFS und Underground trennen, und beide Serien evtl. im Wechsel veröffentlichen würde. Ich möchte einfach nicht Underground 4, direkt nach Underground 3. Und schon gar kein Underground 5 direkt nach 4 und 3, ohne ein NFS dazwischen, welches sich am ursprünglichen Konzept der Serie orientiert.


Wer Underground 3 haben möchte, kann ja bei dieser Petition unterschreiben, die so dürftig und schlecht formuliert ist (und erst die englische "Übersetzung"), dass ich mich schon alleine dafür schämen wurde, dort überhaut zu unterzeichnen.

P.S.: Wir haben hier ein NFS Unterforum, aber irgendwie bezeichnend, dass es dieser Thread da (noch) nicht hin geschafft hat. Aber beim nächsten Mal gilt: Augen auf!


----------



## Lexx (6. März 2014)

> Need for Speed


Teufel! Geh weg! Beflecke nicht meine Seele.
Ich habe das Forum nicht an Luzifer verkauft.

Rennspiel unser, deine Simulation komme, deine Geschwindigkeit geschehe
unsere täglichen Rundenzeiten gib uns heute, geheiligt seien meine Pedale,
bitte beschütze mein Lenkrad, vergib uns unsere (EA-)Schuld, 
und verführe uns nicht mit Casuals, sondern erlöse uns von DLCs,
denn deine Strecken, Carsettings, PS und Herrlichkeit in Ewigkeit 

Amen.


----------



## TheCGamer (6. März 2014)

Wenn doch die meisten Spieler die Underground Teile und das alte Most Wanted am besten fanden kapiere ich einfach nicht ,warum sich EA so dagegen sträubt einfach mal wieder was in der Richtung zu releasen. Verkaufen würde sich sowas bestmmt nicht schlechter als die aktuellen NFS Teile. 
Ich persönlich hätte ja auch nichts gegen was in Richtung NFS The Run. Allerdings als Rennen um die ganze Welt mit Zwischenstationen in größeren Städten wie NY oder Tokyo. In den Städten könnte man dann Konflikte mit lokalen Racing Banden realisieren. Und natürlich TUNING!!! Also richtig schön umfangreich. 
Man darf ja mal träumen......


----------



## Galford (6. März 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Teufel! Geh weg! Beflecke nicht meine Seele.
> Ich habe das Forum nicht an Luzifer verkauft.
> 
> Rennspiel unser, deine Simulation komme, deine Geschwindigkeit geschehe
> ...



Was für ein Schwachsinn. Erstens ist das nicht dein Forum, und zweitens befindest du dich hier im Bereich "Rennsimulationen, Renn- und Sportspiele". Keiner hat behauptet, Need for Speed sei eine Rennsimulation, aber die Bezeichnung Rennspiel ist passend. Das es einen separaten Forumsbereich für NFS gibt, spielt hier nicht mal eine Rolle, da es sich dabei eh um ein *Unter*forum zu "Rennsimulationen, Renn- und Sportspiele" handelt. Ich hoffe die Rennsimulations-Community ist nicht im Gesamten so intolerant, wie du. Man muss es nicht mögen, aber es auch nicht zu tolerieren, zeugt nicht unbedingt von geistiger Größe.

P.S.: Wenn du so ein Problem damit hast, dann schreib halt jemand an, der die nötige Berechtigung hat, und das Thema ins NFS Unterforum verschieben kann. Aber das ist wohl mehr Arbeit als ein intolerantes Kommentar. Mich juckt es eigentlich nicht direkt (und vor allem nicht aus den gleichen Gründen wie bei dir), dass dieser Thread nicht im NFS-Unterforum ist, ich hab es nur angemerkt.


----------



## acti0n (7. März 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass er es ernst meint mit seiner Schreibweise...


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

UG3 wird es auch irgendwann geben. Ich bin kein Fan davon gewesen, aber irgendwann wird man bei EA auch diesen Weg wieder gehen. 

Warum kein Fan? Der ganze Tuning-Müll ist komplett witzlos. Später wurde einem bei MW/UG1+2 schon geraten, die ganzen leistungssteigernden Sachen aus der Kiste draußen zu lassen, weil sie einem nicht einen einzigen Vorteil verschafft haben, sondern nur dazu führten, daß fortan auch die Gegner mit 590km/h um die Ecke brettern konnten. Lachhaft. Bleiben also noch die ganzen schönen Vinyls und ach herrje, die ganzen schönen Auspüffesses!!! Man waren die schön! Um´ Pudding fahren, Auspüff kaufen. Mit neuem Auspüff um´ Pudding fahren, nächsten Auspüff kaufen. Ach, schenkt´s euch.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. März 2014)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Wohl erst mit NFS 7 (Underground) eingestiegen oder?
> 
> Die ganzen *6 *(mit Motor City eigentlich sogar 7) NFS Teile davor waren im Grunde wie jetzt nur rumfahren ohne Tuning, wieso ein echtes NFS immer Underground wäre erschließt sich mir einfach nicht.



Hmm. Also bei Porsche konnte man schon ordentlich tunen - zumindestens technisch. Bessere Teile, Einstellungen von Höhe, Härte, Dämpfung, Bremsbalance und Getriebeabstufungen. Das sind schon massig Optionen - speziell zu der Zeit.
Ich würde ein Spiel im Stil von Porsche kaufen - sogar eine Neuauflage (gleiche Missionen etc) davon mit moderner Grafik.


----------



## Bert2007 (11. März 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Teufel! Geh weg! Beflecke nicht meine Seele.
> Ich habe das Forum nicht an Luzifer verkauft.
> 
> Rennspiel unser, deine Simulation komme, deine Geschwindigkeit geschehe
> ...




Zu Geil... Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können...


----------

